# blood in toddlers stool



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

DS has had blood in his stool here and there and honestly I just thought maybe he was constipated. This little guy makes HUGE poops and they come out in big balls (sorry tmi). Its not an everyday thing... but it does happen at least ocne a week. And when there is blood there isnt a lot but its def there. It just occurred to me that maybe its not constipation. Maybe he has an allergy? this boy hardly eats anything (i started another post on that as well) so I cant imagine he is allergic to the little food he does eat. there are no food allergies in the family so I dont know how likely it is that its an allergy.

Anyone else have a toddler with blood in the stool? what was its cause? how did you treat it?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

My dd gets blood in her stool if she eats even trace amounts of dairy.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
My dd gets blood in her stool if she eats even trace amounts of dairy.

thanks for sharing. I honestly dont think its a dairy issue with my ds. he drinks a TON of milk still. Roughly 6-7 bottles of cows milk a day, everyday. And if it were a dairy issue I think I would see a lot more blood and I would see it everyday, right?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

It sounds like it could be anal fissures if the poops are big and hard to pass. Try increasing the fiber and see if that helps. If this continues you should probably talk to a healthcare provider, but my guess is it's anal fissures. The dairy could be contributing to the shape of the large, ball-shaped poops even if he doesn't have an actual problem with dairy as far as allergies go. You don't want to let him produce the large, hard poops too often, as it can stretch out the colon and rectum and cause other problems. I think that increasing fiber will work really well-- blueberries are great for this, and maybe even slip some prune juice in with his regular juice. My oldest had a problem with constipation/big poops and she said that the prune juice tasted like raisens! LOL! It mixes in well with fruit punch.


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

i posted in your other thread about him only eating dairy & carbs. I think once you cut down on his dairy intake (and increase his intake of fruits, veggies, whole grains) you'll see this problem reduce.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If your toddler is drinking most of his calories then he wont want to eat much food. DD only has one or two cups of goats milk a day and she eats most of her calories. I would cut back the milk and offer water and more food instead.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
If your toddler is drinking most of his calories then he wont want to eat much food. DD only has one or two cups of goats milk a day and she eats most of her calories. I would cut back the milk and offer water and more food instead.

is this because of nutrition or because of the blood? If its nutrition Im aware I have a problem with DS eating a variety of foods (see my post on his eating habits).


----------



## ps4624 (Apr 16, 2009)

My DD had blood in her stool until we eliminated gluten (we actually just went grain free). It might be worth it for you to post in the allergy forum - I swear, they know everything!


----------

